# Another Fantastic Pulled Pork Sauce



## white cloud (Oct 10, 2007)

4 TBLS. Butter
1 Â½ Cups Finely Chopped Onions
6 Cloves Finely Chopped Garlic
2 Â¼ tsps. Paprika
2 tsps. Dry Mustard
1 Â¼ tsps. Salt
Â½ tsp. Crushed Red Pepper
Â½ tsp. Black Pepper
Â¼ tsp. Cayenne Pepper
1 (6 ounce) Can Tomato Paste
1 Â½ Cups Water
Â¾ Cup Cider Vinagar
6 TBLS. Brown Sugar

Put in a small bowl a mix the;

Paprika
Dry Mustard
Salt
Red Pepper
Black Pepper
Cayenne


In a preferably non aluminum pan over medium high heat melt the Butter
Add Onions and cook till very soft about 4 minutes.
Add the Garlic and continue cooking another minute.
Dump in the Spices and cook for 2 minutes.
Add the Tomato Paste and cook another 2 minutes.
Add the Water, Vinegar and Brown Sugar and stir to combine.
Reduce heat and cook just till it thickens a little and the flavors combine.
Pour over pulled pork and mix Should be enough for about 4 to 5 pounds of meat about 3 Cups.
You be the judge on that one.


----------



## jack (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah, that looks really good and pretty simple. will definately try, thanks


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 10, 2007)

Ooooooooooo that looks good! Gotta try tht one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## white cloud (Oct 10, 2007)

I allmost called it lee's wicked pulled pork sauce, but that just would't be quite right would it? HA HA


----------



## monty (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe! Will probably not get to this one till spring but it definitely is a keeper! WOW!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like a great name for a commercial product though - folks would buy it just for a laugh!


----------



## gooose53 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm adding this to my collection to try....thanks for sharing!


----------



## dangarion (Jul 1, 2010)

I made this tonight, my wife didn't really like it.  I was testing some sauces for pulled pork I'm making for the 4th.  She doesn't really like the very vinegary sauces.  How do you think this would handle with apple juice instead of the cider?


----------

